# Secondary infertility and donor eggs



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

A story which will mean something to the lovely ladies here.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2150818/The-Heartbeat-star-wife-treat-fertility-donor-like-member-family.html


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for posting that! So good to see some positive reporting about infertility, early menopause, secondary IF and egg donation! Thanks to them for coming forward too!


----------

